# Think I might be having my fourth miscarriage



## Tryingtobepositive89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm new here so I'm sorry if I've posted this in the wrong place.

I'm struggling. Had three miscarriages since August 2014 - 10 weeks, Feb 2015, six weeks then August 2015 - 10 weeks.
I am currently around 5/6 weeks pregnant again and this morning wiped (sorry if too much info) and there was blood. No more blood when I wipe but I have backache.

I am on 200mg Cyclogest. Frantically googling to see if this can create spotting but I don't know if I'm just being hopeful.

I have been trying so hard to be calm and think 'what will be will be' but this has hit me for six and I'm a mess.

Any guidance or help out there? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

I had bleeding like you described a couple of times in my 1st trimester, once was very red, and I'm now 36 weeks pregnant, so there most definitely is hope.

Get to your dr, mine sent me to EPU and they checked me over and scanned me. Gave me the peace of mind I needed.

I hope this 4th time lucky Hun, got everything crossed for you


----------



## Tryingtobepositive89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for the reply.
I called my doctor and they booked me in for a scan on Monday - fingers crossed bean stays strong until then.

Terrifying after having a few losses before. 
Thank you again


----------

